
We (Novel) - dredmorbius
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_(novel)
======
inkstain
One of my favorite books, have read it multiple times, in two different
translations. The book definitely had a stronger impact for me as the first
time I read it, right as I was at the critical point of the work, the
atrocities of Tiananmen happened. I have not yet read The Iron Heel by London
but that is on my short list.

------
m-p-3
Looks like it's available at the Internet Archive:
[https://archive.org/details/Wes-sweggy](https://archive.org/details/Wes-
sweggy)

------
ahbyb
I've only skimmed through the "Plot" section because I might read this in the
future and I don't want to be spoiled, but doesn't this sound a lot like 1984?

~~~
dredmorbius
The Wikipedia article discusses the extensive similarities between the story
and Aldus Huxley's _Brave New World_ , another dystopian novel. Huxley claims
not to have been familiar with _We_ when he conceived of BNW.

Orwell himself made the claim that Huxley must've known of _We_ , so yes,
Orwell certainly knew the work. From TFA:

 _Orwell began Nineteen Eighty-Four (1949) some eight months after he read We
in a French translation and wrote a review of it.[28] Orwell is reported as
"saying that he was taking it as the model for his next novel"._

~~~
jhbadger
Yes, both novels derive from "We". In some sense "Brave New World" more so
because despite being oppressive, the society of "We" isn't impoverished;
everyone is materially well off and fed. But it does have the "love is
inherently revolutionary" angle that "1984" uses.

------
indoorfish
Sooner or later we as society really should reassess this digital panopticon
we are building/built.

